# Garden is really rocking



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

So with some small changes to the soil (added chuncks of dry wall) in my garden I am shocked at the growth I am getting on all my vegies. I'm sure the weather is helping my cause but it seems like I am getting inches of new growth daily. I have a green pepper that will be ready to pick this week and cukes are really growing fast, tomatoes are just huge. How about everyone else, are you getting good results this year?


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Already! Mine isn't doin squat yet. Even though I just planted last weekend, the plants look the same as they did the day I planted. Wish it would hurry up, I want a fresh tomato sandwich.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yours is way ahead of ours. Since the big rain yesterday ours has just started to take off with lots of growth almost overnight. No veggies showing yet though. This warm weather is helping big time.


----------



## chinamigarden (Oct 21, 2005)

Worst start I ever had for a garden. Well not counting last year when the frost killed all my tomato plants on June 1st. But the cold soil kept most of my seeds from germinating. I replanted a whole bunch of things on Sunday. The roma tomato plants started to take off this week. They are about 3 times bigger then when I planted them May 31st. But the pepper plants are looking sad. I am hoping with the warmer weather and the rain I will have some things jumping off.

The strawberry plants I put in are looking good though. Lots of new growth.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Mine is going crazy. Nearly ready to pick some of my lettuces (I have 4 types of green leafy veges this year)

I have picked 2 crops already, but they almost don't count being one was rhubarb and the other was asparagus.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

So far I've picked a couple of dozen cherry tomatoes, a bout a dozen banana peppers and next week I expect to be picking a few romas and sweet italia peppers. The Beefsteaks alll have some fruit showing but no where near being ripe yet. My peas are growing like crazy but are podless so far. Onion and Leek stalks are huge and the cukes are spreading quick but only a few flowers without any cukes yet. Cabbage and Lettuce got a late plant and are only at the seedling stage. Carrots have been thinn4ed and growing nicely.


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

Michihunter said:


> So far I've picked a couple of dozen cherry tomatoes, a bout a dozen banana peppers and next week I expect to be picking a few romas and sweet italia peppers. The Beefsteaks alll have some fruit showing but no where near being ripe yet. My peas are growing like crazy but are podless so far. Onion and Leek stalks are huge and the cukes are spreading quick but only a few flowers without any cukes yet. Cabbage and Lettuce got a late plant and are only at the seedling stage. Carrots have been thinn4ed and growing nicely.


Any suggestions for hugh Onions mine are just ok. To much water.










Leeks from dixondalefarms.com are rocking behind the victory flag in honor of our troops.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Bruce William said:


> Any suggestions for hugh Onions mine are just ok. To much water.


I'm probably the last guy in the world you'd want advice from. My green thumb is more like a gangrene most years.


I just saw the pic of those "ok" onions!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

My garden isn't doing well either, it's growing but really slow! I have one small tomato started. The cold weather also slowed germination in my plants and I've only got 2 leaves started on most of them. I'm glad we've been getting the rain like we have.


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Things are doing pretty good in mine, Radishes are almost ready to pick, lettuce is coming up good. Half a dozen green tomatoes, and the zucchini is growing like crazy. cucumbers are are growing about the slowest.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I haven't done any gardening in a few years but work's been slow so I put out a few containers of different veggies. My red chilies are doing the best with one pretty nice sized pepper and several dozen 1/2 size ones. All my tomatoes are flowering and have really taken off with this rain as well as my cilantro. I've got jalapeno's and green peppers that are flowering nicely. The only thing that seems to be going slowly is the cauliflower.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Michihunter said:


> So far I've picked a couple of dozen cherry tomatoes, a bout a dozen banana peppers and next week I expect to be picking a few romas and sweet italia peppers. The Beefsteaks alll have some fruit showing but no where near being ripe yet. My peas are growing like crazy but are podless so far. Onion and Leek stalks are huge and the cukes are spreading quick but only a few flowers without any cukes yet. Cabbage and Lettuce got a late plant and are only at the seedling stage. Carrots have been thinn4ed and growing nicely.


When did you guys go in?

I planted Mother's Day weekend. Some maters (none ripe), plenty of blooms, spinach ok, no peppers yet, some strawberries if I can keep the birds away from the ripe ones :rant:
Cukes getting ready to run


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Shoeman said:


> When did you guys go in?
> 
> I planted Mother's Day weekend. Some maters (none ripe), plenty of blooms, spinach ok, no peppers yet, some strawberries if I can keep the birds away from the ripe ones :rant:
> Cukes getting ready to run


Same Mothers day weekend for the vast majority. But I had seeds planted from about the beginning of March that were growing indoors.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

you're lost me with the dry wall.
what's in the dry wall & what does it do for your garden?


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

jimbo said:


> you're lost me with the dry wall.
> what's in the dry wall & what does it do for your garden?


I was wondering the same thing. 
Is it the limestone?? Is it that is holds moisture longer? 
Inquiring minds want to know. thx


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I have quite a bit of clay in my soil, even though I shovel turn it every year and bury more walleye guts than you can imagine, I also added 4 inches of new top soil but the ground would still become like cement through the year and my plants were not doing very good at all. So I spoke with my neighbor and he explained to me that he did this drywall thing and tilled broken up pieces into his very large garden. There are a few good things that come out of the dry wall. It will level the PH out if you have too much (in my case fish guts) It also will break down the clay so well in fact that it allows oxygen to enter into the ground. 
So I burned all my leaves last fall on my garden and then this spring tilled in about 1/2 sheet of broken up dry wall (my garden in only 10x 20). This made the soil very fluffy and rich with oxygen. No more hard ground and I'm shocked at the size of all my plants this year, I bet I get inches of growth every day, it really made a huge difference. You can go buy lime to break down the clay and help out the PH but I'm too cheap to pay and really cant argue with the results. I have green peppers that are ready to pick, and tomatoes that are growing like crazy. The biggest value I see is that my soil is now much more fluffy and shovel friendly it is better for plant growth with no cement like features


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm curious as well on the onion's. I did some Spanish onions a few years ago and they did "ok",, just real small. Last year the rabbit's got 'em all, so I didn't even bother this year. What type of onions are you guys planting and are you doing anything special with 'em??


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

My onions and garlic are the only ones not growing way faster than before, my onions are always on the small side, Garic too.


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

Screw the onions I am done with them and planted about 30 bulbs for green onions this fall.

But the Pickles are rocking I estimate about 100 in the next week stay tuned for a report.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

On the burning of leaves in the garden, better to shred them (use the lawn mower) and till the leaves into the ground. If nothing else it will help hold moisture and encourage worms.

We've been eating fresh peas for a couple of weeks. Delicious! Strawberries are about done. Raspberry picking started this week and there is going to be a huge crop. That hot week we had our sweet corn grew a foot or more and has continued even though we just came off a cool and cloudy week. The taters have all blossomed and the tomatoes are in blossom. Big crop of peaches coming on as well as apples. It's going to be a good year.


----------

